# Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler



## jora (31. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem günstiger Oase-Fachhändler, da mein Händler leider nicht mehr existiert.

Habe hier im Forum schon mehrfach gelesen, dass einige hier größere Rabatte bei Ihren Oase-Händlern bekommen.  
Die Oase-Händler in meiner Umgebung sind zu keinem Nachlass bereit. 

Würde mich über jeden Tipp freuen. :beeten:


----------



## nicknack (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Hi Jörg!

Der hier ist sehr nett und kann gut beraten. Frag einfach nach Rabatten:

www.euro-teich.de

Grüße Nicky


----------



## jora (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Hallo Nicky,

danke für die Rückmeldung.

Habe gleich mal eine Anfrage per Mail gestartet, da ich keine Telefonnummer gefunden habe. Mal schaun, was da rauskommt.  

Hat sonst keiner mehr einen Tipp?


----------



## Eugen (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Hi Jörg,

muttu auf "Impressum" klicken.
Da steht dann Adresse,Telefon und Fax.


----------



## Olli.P (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Hi Jörg,

der hier bietet m.M.n. über E..y sehr günstig an, wenn man mal mit dem empf. Preis vergleicht. Bei dem hab ich meine O..e Pumpen gekauft......

Leider hab ich immer zu früh zugeschlagen, nach zwei drei Wochen waren die immer noch ein wenig günstiger bei ihm..............:evil 

Na ja, egal wenn man nu mal die Technik braucht......................


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> der hier bietet m.M.n. über E..y sehr günstig an,


 
Ho Olaf,

geht es nur uns so?? Wenn wir auf den "hier"-link Deines Beitrages klicken, öffnet sich nur das Fenster um hier im Forum eine Antwort zu schreiben.

Wir waren doch aber neugierig und wollten schauen, welcher Händler bei 3-2-1 günstig verkauft.

Welcher 3-2-1-Dealer ist gemeint ?? Du kannst die Adresse ja auch gerne per PN schicken ...


----------



## Olli.P (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Hi,

einmal den Link nicht probiert, und schon funzt der nicht..... 

aber der jetzt......

So, mehrmals getestet, der sollte funzen.............:smoki


----------



## ra_ll_ik (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Denkt bitte daran, die Garantie von 3 Jahren und auch die Verlängerung der Oase Garantie auf 5 Jahre gibt es nur bei den Fachhändlern. 
Die sich da in 123 tummeln sind es nicht.....
Ich habe meine Eco8000 beim Händler vor Ort gekauft. Mußte 60 Euro mehr zahlen als bei 123. Habe aber für 60 Euro drei Jahre Garantie mehr....


----------



## Olli.P (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Hi Ralf,

das *S T I M M T* so nicht!!! 

Ich habe auf beide Pumpen die *5 Jahre Garantie* bekommen!!!

Die von O..e schreiben das zwar, aber ich habe Rechnungskopien eingeschickt und nach ca. 1-2 Wochen die Garantieurkunde zugeschickt bekommen!!!!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Hallo
Tja, ich habe mich direkt bei Oase erkundigt und eine entsprechende Antwort erhalten

Anbei die Antwort:
Klick


Dieses wurde mir ebenfalls nochmal telefonisch bestätigt.

Vielleicht hast du einfach Glück und Dusel  gehabt.


----------



## Olli.P (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Hi,

oder er ist ein O..e Zertifizierter Internethändler............ 

Und m.M.n. können die von O..e nicht einfach sagen, du musst das Gerät zu dem Preis kaufen sonst bekommst du keine 5 Jahre Garantie...........

Aber iss ja jetzt auch egal, wir woll'n nu nicht wieder 'ne heiße Diskussion vom Zaun brechen 

Wer's genau wissen will ob er bei den Preisen, von dem Händler, auch 'ne 5 Jahres Garantie bekommt sollte dann mal eben da bei O..e anrufen. 

Ich habe die Garantie bekommen und gut ist.


----------



## jora (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

N'abend allerseits,

das Impressum habe ich vorhin nicht gefunden.   Erst jetzt bei nochmaligem hinsehen ist es mir aufgefallen. Ist aber auch wirklich versteckt. :smoki Vielleicht melden die sich ja. Sonst werde ich Freitag mal anrufen, da ist ja morgen Feiertag haben. Sauerei, warum gibt es in Niedersachsen so wenig Feiertage ...  

Teichhandel-24 habe ich auch schon angerufen. Hat mich jedoch an den Oase-Fachhandel verwiesen.

Werd nochmal warten, was bei Euro-Teich war raus kommt. Sonst werd ich es hier irgendwo bestellen.


----------



## Kiki (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Günstiger Oase-Fachhändler*

Hi !
Ich kaufe meine Sachen immer noch beim O..E-Fachhändler am Ort. Der macht mir immer einen guten Preis und man kennt sich. 
321 mag zwar günstiger sein, aber ich unterstütze lieber den Fachhandel am Ort.


----------

